# Do You Have A Cell Phone?



## ShyLight (Jun 19, 2004)

I don't have a cellphone,.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I don't. Nobody to call.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

I have one of those pay-as-you-go cell phones mostly for emergencies but I hardly ever use it.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

No need for a cell phone. I have no one to call & nobody calls me.

So far in 2005 I've made two calls -- which is a lot by my standards. One call to my doctor for a refill (actually a call to his answering machine as I don't like talking to live people) and one call to my mutual fund company.


----------



## Planewalker (Feb 5, 2004)

Yes. It's an invaluable gadget, and I somehow feel safer with it in my pocket. I especially like the SMS feature. It's so much easier than phoning someone. And Croatia is the first country in the world when it comes to SMS traffic. We sent about 27 million messages only on Christmas!


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

Yes I have a cell phone but it is not activated.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I don't need one


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

I've had one for five years. I disconnected my landline phone because the cell is cheaper.


Planewalker said:


> I especially like the SMS feature.


What's SMS? I have text messaging on mine. Is that the same thing?


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

No, no need for one. I can't justify spending that much for monthly calling plans when I have nobody to call anyway.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I used to have one, but got rid of it a few years ago. It was a waste of money for someone who hardly ever talks on the phone. I probably would have discontinued the service a lot sooner, but I liked having it with me for safety reasons (I took the bus to work VERY early in the morning and it made me feel better about standing out there alone on a dark corner, hehe).


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

No celly.. no need for one.


----------



## Woody (Nov 16, 2003)

Lonelyguy said:


> No, no need for one. I can't justify spending that much for monthly calling plans when I have nobody to call anyway.


A lot of people don't realize that you don't have to have a calling plan. My cell phone costs me $10 a month. It's a pay as you go with a minimum of $10 per month. I don't even get a bill. It is automatically charged to my credit card. It's great for anyone who doesn't talk much but wants the security of having one. I even disconnected my regular landline phone because IT was costing me $40 a month.

Oh yea, and whatever minutes I don't use in a month is rolled over to the next month. I've got over 12 hours of air time. Anyone want to talk for 12 hours?


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

Yes, but I only use it to call my mom, and I usually have it off.


----------



## Mikey (Jan 12, 2005)

Nope. I'm not really a big fan of phones because I get nervous while talking on one. Plus I don't really need one either.


----------



## Null (Nov 6, 2003)

I just bought one. I probably don't need it, but neither do about 75% of the people who have them.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

I have a Trac Fone. I have to buy a prepaid card every 60 days to keep it active. I just have it for emergency and occassional work stuff. I like to take my cell phone with me when I ride my snowmobile. Its a good idea around here. Its a very remote place here. Don't want to get in an accident, or breakdown in the middle of no where.


----------



## Sophieness (Jul 31, 2004)

hell no
I hate those things
besides few people call me anyway
but if there were more, even more reason to not be stalked while I'm out of the house
the phone can be annoying 
enough at home.


----------



## LilyFair (Nov 8, 2003)

yes, but I mostly use it to tell time


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

No, don't need one.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Yes, its the only phone I have.


----------



## Anxiety75 (Feb 10, 2004)

No cell here. I wouldn't need it because I am not needed. My opinion is if a person needs a cell everywhere they go it must be insecurity. Althought there are alot of people who really need them and they can be useful.


----------



## meggiehamilton (Nov 12, 2003)

I have a cell phone but I have to buy some minutes for it. I am all out.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

Sophieness said:


> hell no
> I hate those things
> besides few people call me anyway
> but if there were more, even more reason to not be stalked while I'm out of the house
> ...


LOL. That pretty much sums up how I feel about cell phones, too. I abhor the idea of being reachable at all moments!!! I avoid my home phone enough as it is.


----------



## MilitaryFan Girl (Jan 4, 2005)

dont need one (yet) but im sure soon i wont have a problem talking to anyone :banana


----------



## LoneLioness (Nov 16, 2003)

No but I wish I did. I only have about 3 or 4 people who would ever call me though, but I love talking on the phone, so yea, I'd probably use it alot. I'm kind of turned off by cell phones though because everyone I've known whos had one had ended up with nightmare monthy bills from it. Most people don't know that cell phones charge you for whenever you use the phone, not just when you call someone.


----------



## Laura (Nov 12, 2003)

...


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

No, but I am getting one soon.


----------



## uranage (Jul 4, 2004)

I do. It is because we don't have land phone anymore.


----------



## grooveOnthis (Nov 11, 2003)

I have one, but I never use it.


----------



## Tony (Jan 14, 2005)

I bought one so my dealer could call me..


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

yes but only for my husbands job....dont have a whole flood of calls coming in you know...


----------



## porcelainfaery (Jul 19, 2004)

yes, u need one if you're driving in case of emergencies!! :afr


----------



## WinterDave (Dec 5, 2003)

I have to switch over to one of those inexpensive, or pay as you go plans.....I have a 40 dollar a month plan but never use it, it's just a waste of money.....I need to get a plan where I can use the Cell Phone just for emergencies....


----------



## breydonlee (Aug 30, 2004)

I've got a prepaid phone but it's mainly incase my boss wants to contact me and for emergencies. I sms my sister alot as its alot cheaper than ringing. Other than that I've got no one to talk too.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Yeah, and I use it almost everyday but I can live without it..... but not if I don't have to.


----------



## It Dies Today (Feb 2, 2005)

Yeah i do but i only use it for the most part to send Text messages


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I'm 29, have a degree in Computer Science, have a job as a software engineer, and I do NOT own a cellular phone! Is this shocking or what?!


----------



## HopeFloats (Feb 20, 2004)

I don't have a cell phone, but I wish I did. I want it for emergiencies, and it would be very useful for work. I am a delivery driver, and when there is a problem with a delivery it would be so much easier to use a cell phone rather than a pay phone. Where I work, I am actually the only driver who doesn't have a cell phone. It is just hard to come up with the money to pay for one.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

....


----------



## Amande (Feb 5, 2005)

no, no cell phone. same stated reasons as above: no use for it!


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

I don't have my own cellphone. But since I'm still living with my parents, if I go out driving somewhere I'll usually take their cellphone with me. In case the car kicks the bucket or something.


----------



## Jack (Dec 29, 2004)

i have one cuz my mom makes me have one "for safety" or some other reason. complete waste of $$$


----------



## Ryanoles (Aug 4, 2004)

I have one, and it just costs me lots of money despite the fact that I call one person... my Mom.


----------



## JayDee (Mar 6, 2005)

No, but I wish I did so I could call my mom after school if I made plans and wouldn't have to wait until I got home and all that stuff


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes. I'm one of those new mobile yuppies without a landline phone.


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I have 2 but mainly just use them to text


----------



## Jackie (Jan 8, 2004)

yep i got a cell phone now....it was nice when i went to NC, texted my cousins and stuff hahaha then i finially got tired of texting her so i called her and we talked for like an hour hahahaha...


----------



## Sinya (Feb 14, 2005)

no, I don't have one. Having to make phone calls makes me nervous.


----------



## nbll12 (Feb 16, 2005)

don't have one, there isn't anyone to call anyway


----------



## beckyphry (Mar 27, 2005)

I freak out when I realize I've left my cell at home. I'm always nervous my tire's going to blow out or my car will break down and I'll be all alone. Mainly just talk to my fiance and my sister on it.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Nope.


----------



## Havalina (Dec 18, 2004)

NEVER!


----------



## laurafreak (Apr 3, 2005)

yep, i do. just to call my bf and my mom. no one else calls me but them two


----------



## z.e. (Feb 26, 2005)

I do not understand the animosity towards mobile phones. They make communication more efficient. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Molten Universe (Feb 17, 2005)

z.e. said:


> I do not understand the animosity towards mobile phones. They make communication more efficient. What's wrong with that?


I don't care about them one way or the other, except when people try to use them when driving. That, I think, is stupid.


----------



## leilanistar (Jul 6, 2004)

Yes, I have one; it makes me safer just knowing I have it.

I use it to phone doctors, in to work if I'm sick, my daughter, Lauren, and my mom, and my husband, George--especially if he's late picking me from work--we commute to work--we are both teachers working in different schools.

Suzi


----------



## themousethatroared (Nov 11, 2006)

Never had a cell phone.


----------



## Becky (Nov 5, 2003)

yes I have one


----------



## Inturmal (Jan 15, 2006)

Haven't had one for a few years.


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

Yes, but I hardly use it because I rarely receive calls. I keep it off until I need to use it.


----------



## sonya99 (Sep 5, 2005)

my cellphone is my only phone


----------



## Eraserhead (Sep 23, 2006)

*Re: re: Do You Have A Cell Phone?*



sonya99 said:


> my cellphone is my only phone


Same here. Couldn't live without it.


----------



## Roberto (Aug 16, 2004)

hell no i don't have a cellphone! :mum i might get one, though, someday.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

No, I don't have a cellphone. Maybe one day if I get a life I will also get a cellphone. :b


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes, I ocassionally use it to call my parents, brother, and my friend.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Just got one last year, I barely use it. About the only one who calls me is my husband.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

TruSeeker777 said:


> I have one of those pay-as-you-go cell phones mostly for emergencies but I hardly ever use it.


:ditto


----------



## mismac (Oct 27, 2005)

Yea, but it's currently not in service cuz I haven't refilled the balance (prepaid).


----------



## Chrysalii (Jun 24, 2006)

Yes, it's cheaper than a land line.


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

I have one. It's probably only used once or twice a month.


----------

